# eyeball cross tombstone from scrap foam



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi guys,
I had some more leftover scraps so I made this over the weekend.



















I'm hoping to have 100 headstones by the end of the summer!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Now that is cool. I wonder if something like that could be rigged to follow ToTs?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dammit, Kevin, you're making me feel like a total slacker here! Don't you have a garden to tend or something?

I don't think I've ever seen a tombstone quite like this one - unique and fun and slightly eerie all rolled into one prop. And of course, the proper epitaph would be "Whaddya lookin' at?" or "Here's Lookin' At You, Kid":jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are like the energizer bunny and just keep pumping out these cool things. Well keep it up!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It would be great if you could animate that eye. Check out AllenH's latest video on using animated stuffed animal gizzmoses to make simple animated stuff.






Wow, 100 tombstones, thats one a day almost, good luck.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

"Eye" like it.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Another cool piece!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job. love the eyeball.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

bad to the bone!!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

cool headstone kevin242,the eyeball is something different,well done!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ahhh, the ToTers are going to go bonkers over that!!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

kevin242 said:


> Hi guys,
> I had some more leftover scraps so I made this over the weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know..... Geez, You make really cool stuff Kevin... Damn I feel the same as Roxy. But don't stop.



Lord Homicide said:


> Now that is cool. I wonder if something like that could be rigged to follow ToTs?


There is a VERY Simple and cool effect using hollow spheres backwards (Concave instead of convex) and putting the Iris in the Center. The result is that the Eyes give the apperaance of follwing you



Hairazor said:


> You are like the energizer bunny and just keep pumping out these cool things. Well keep it up!


i agree


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*That's a real EYE catcher.*


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Gee Kevin...Scraps??? You made that from SCRAPS? I don't stand a snowball's chance in H to come anywhere close to you! That is one cool tombstone.....I just.....give....up......
(seriously, it is gorgeous)


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

When can we see a night shot?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

To make it follow all viewers, you could do the eyeball as a concave object rather than convex. With the eye sitting within the round cutout it would have the same effect as the busts in the Haunted Mansion. You could still use a clear dome to give the outward shape and shininess of an eyeball, that would also keep people from being able to throw junk into the recessed/concave eye. It would appear to follow every viewer, regardless of what angle they are seeing it from.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Neat!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

wow, thanks for the great response, everyone. I appreciate the feedback (and the puns). I have over 80 stones now, I think I have time enough to make another 15-20 for the coming season. I'll post pics as I go!


----------



## pureevil548 (Jun 1, 2012)

love the eyeball, did you shape it? If not, where did you find a rounded piece of foam to work with?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very imaginative, I would never have thought of that. It gave me a few ideas.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

pureevil548 said:


> love the eyeball, did you shape it?


 I did shape it, I just cut the piece from 2" foam and scraped it against some rough concrete until it was rounded off. I used a dremel with engraving bit to cut out the iris.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

That's a very unique tombstone I love it!!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

very cool!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats cool Kev..


----------

